

Ask HN: Why is the damn HN:Next timeout so short?? - phlux

When I click on "next" it is invariably after I have been distracted away from HN by work, and I get the dreaded "Unknown or expired link"<p>I HATE THIS<p>Can we please get whatever magic number times this out increased beyond single digits!<p>Thanks
======
nicker
I'd prefer it just redirect to the top of news.ycombinator.com/. The ranking
of stories change over time, so at some point "more" has no meaning when the
underlying list has changed. Since everyone who sees the expired link page,
goes back to the top, the site should redirect there for me automatically.

I guess another option is to have the URL be like:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/items?start=31> then clicking "more" sends you to
whatever the current items 61-90 are.

~~~
phlux
exactly, that is how reddit does it... I wonder if YC has heard of them ;P

------
marssaxman
I don't understand why the link expires in the first place. Does not seem like
evidence of good design.

------
baremetal
Agreed, this timeout degrades user experience greatly.

